# Craftsman 19.5 hp. lawn tractor



## terpam (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello to all,

My Craftsman tractor's steering has a lot of play in it...the steering wheel moves considerably without actually moving the wheels. And it is difficult to turn. I am sure I need to rreplace a part or two but are there parts that are more likely to cause this...shy of replacing them all. (It is hard to get to the 'rack/pinion' mechanism)

Terry


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

First check that all the nuts and bolts for the steering system are tight... I have seen several times that a nut has loosened up.. 
Yes getting to the steering assemble is hard.
other than replacing the 2 gears and checking for bent parts. not much else to fix


----------



## terpam (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Chuck...the assembly shaft looks worn, but not the sector gear. Maybe just wishfuk thinking.

Terry


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have replaced about 10 of those shafts on craftsman Lt1000 and Lt2000 tractors, most of the time both gears are warn, if you just replace one then the new gear will become damaged due to the wear on the other gear. Your best bet is to replace the whole colum or both gears.


----------



## Tractorgrandma (Mar 12, 2009)

*TractorGrandma*

Hi my name is Sue and I love my tractor. (2003 Sears Garden tractor 25 Hp) Really I consider it mine and I use it avidly every summer, Sadly this summer when I took it out, I heard a few sputters when I drove it to the house and back across the driveway. I do the maintainance on the tractor, (oil change, eTc). This time I saw a break in the fuel line where it had rubbed the frame. I removed the line and filter, Took the parts to a local shop and have now replaced them. However my tractor still sputters, It runs a few seconds, races itself, then dies immediately. I have taken the cover off the carbeurator and I am at a loss as to my next step. My husband and I checked and rechecked yesterday. What suggestion do you have for me now? I have a New fuel line, New fuel filter, Clean air filter, Fresh oil, (Fresh Gas ??) (That is debatable as it has set under the lean to for a winter season)
Can anyone tell me what to check for now?


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Well knowing the brand and model numbers on the engine would be a help for us to help you troubleshoot your problem


----------

